# Гантели => Спазм шеи => Головные боли (лечению поддается)



## Alexey D (11 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, дорогие доктора и другие форумчане  Подскажите, пожалуйста, по моей ситуации.

Надеюсь, будет интересно и полезно, как врачам, так и другим людям, т.к. я постарался собрать и восстановить всю хронологию за 2,5 года и кажется "пазл складывается", а главное, я верю что есть шанс на выздоровление. 

*Основная проблема:*
Летом 2015 года стал заниматься с гантелями - качать плечи, делая подъемы вбок. В результате, перенапряг какие-то мышцы шеи - через 5-6 занятий начались головные боли, ухудшение внимания, концентрации и интеллекта - даже сдачу тогда с трудом мог считать. Пропил по назначению невролога витамины и таблетки для улучшения мозгового метаболизма (цитофлавин) - не помогло. Головная боль была постоянная (разве что, во сне не чувствовал) - там, где у мужчин обычно залысины + иногда будто иголкой изнутри колят. Тогда я даже не понимал что случилось.

В итоге, через 4 месяца я догадался помять сам себе шею в зонах, указанных на рисунке:

 


Примерно эти зоны (вид сзади). И, о чудо, *головная боль, которая непрерывно была 4 месяца прошла сразу*, голова стала яснее, восприятие лучше (я с трудом в супермаркете мог сфокусироваться на ценниках), интеллект тоже получше. Стал массировать каждый день (сейчас уже почти не массирую) и результат закрепился, вот уже 2 года той головной боли нет, бывает что-то раз в месяц и слабее чем была.

*Что беспокоит сейчас:*
К сожалению, интеллект, внимание, память хоть и лучше чем в тот адский период, но хуже, чем до начала проблем. Состояние иногда усугубляется, похоже, когда я сижу за ноутбуком (особенно подавшись вперед), и снова осознанность/внимание/память становятся чуть хуже. Хотя, до гантелей я много лет подолгу сидел и ничего. В целом же, сейчас все довольно стабильно, но бывают отклонения как в хорошую, так и в более плохую сторону. В таких случаях я спасаюсь постизометрической релаксацией (голову кладу в сторону к плечу и давлю на одноименную ладонь, пытаясь вернуть вертикальное положение. Последнее время аналогично, но отклоняю только голову, оставляя шею ровной), а также массирую вот эти зоны:

 

Красные - это те зоны, благодаря массажу которых когда-то прошла головная боль.
Синие - это те, которые я теперь тоже массирую, мне кажется, они тоже могут быть замешаны.

Также, хоть это и не так важно для меня сейчас (когнитивные возможности важнее), но все же: _*кроме некоторого снижения когнитивных функций, в данный момент у меня стали напряжены почти все мышцы тела, *_но об этом далее.

*Текущие симптомы, предпосылки и наблюдения:*
1. Примерно за полгода, а то и больше, у меня было довольно плохое питание, при этом много кофе (2-3 кружки в день + чай), примерно в это же время врос ноготь и это доставляло неудобство.
2. Примерно за три месяца я наступил на осколки стекла и это тоже волновало, лечил пару месяцев.
3. За те же 3 месяца до шеи я замечал странное чувство "тока" в ноге справа - похоже это было из-за спазма боковой мышцы голени, но для меня это было мелочью, т.к. жить не мешало и я не придавал этому значения, но похоже первый спазм был именно тогда, а не в шее. Нагрузка ноги имела место от того, что в ванной, чтобы голову помыть, нужно было наклоняться и вставать на одну из ног, чтоб дотянуться . Но ведь я так всю жизнь делал, а спазмов никаких не было.
4. Вообще, в тот злополучный период, когда я решил заняться гантелями, имели место: плохое питание, много кофе, переживания (на работе, в отношениях, а также уже указанные, вызванные вросшим ногтем, осколками стекла в стопе, что тоже напрягало тогда, заставляло концентрироваться на этом).
5. Затем 4 месяца ужаса с головной болью и т.д., до самомассажа шеи.
6. Не знаю, были ли вызваны спазм мышцы голени справа и шеи предыдущими волнениями или дело чисто в плохом питании и кофе, вымывавшем и без того отсутствующий магний, но на фоне той головной боли и каких-то пережатых сосудов/нервов у меня в течении тех 4-х месяцев ада, а может и немного позже, постепенно стали напряжены, вошли в тонус, многие другие мышцы тела - икры, затем мышцы верхней части ноги, мышцы рук, мышцы ягодиц. Наиболее заметны в повседневной жизни напряжение икр и верхней части ног (спереди).
7. В течении "4-х месяцев ада" помимо постепенно вошедших в тонус разнообразных мышц тела, имели место подергивания - как будто пульсации в мышцах. Но это и неудивительно учитывая ту головную боль + ухудшение восприятия и осознанности после спазма мышц шеи. Сейчас подергиваний мышц уже года полтора нет, но иногда нечто подобное в очень слабой форме бывает, когда волнуюсь. До спазма шеи подергиваний не было.
8. До гантелей я вел последние полтора года довольно домоседский образ жизни. Мышцы ног мог перенапрячь, когда делал приседания во время 4-х месяцев головных болей. Хотя, раньше я несколько лет занимался единоборствами (бросил за 3 года до шеи) и не сказал бы, что мышцы были слабы или нагрузка в виде приседаний через чур велика. *Просто они по какой-то причине не расслабились после напряжения. *Я замечаю это даже в мышцах пальцев (быстро устают, как и некоторые другие мышцы теперь), когда массаж поделаю себе, хотя раньше такого не было. Возможно, спазмировались те мышцы, которым я давал нагрузку, но они не должны были так себя вести, раньше они расслаблялись... получается они из-за чего-то не могли расслабиться.
9. Порой кажется, что если спать недолго, 6-7 часов и не пить на ночь много воды, то самочувствие лучше - сознание более ясное. 
10. Если таки чувствую редкую головную боль (в такие моменты память, внимание и т.д. тоже обычно хуже), то удается это достаточно быстро убрать с помощью ПИР и самомассажа. В крайнем случае, еще и поспать.
11. Делал как-то упражнение где нужно ребром ладони с давлением проводить по подзатылочной части головы, а другой ладонью давить на лоб. После этого были ухудшения, но не как обычно у меня бывало, а скорее с ориентацией в пространстве. Потом аккуратно разминал, похлопывал, через недельку прошло.
12. Был 1 случай, когда я поднял голову вверх и налево (нужно было посмотреть на часы на здании) и у меня "поплыло" немного, типо головокружения. Но быстро прошло и такой случай был всего 1 раз. Я пытался дома повторить, пробовал по-разному и аналогично поворачивать, но ничего не случилось.
13. Помню что долго была будто "горячая" воротниковая зона, даже совсем недавно такое бывало. Но на этой неделе вроде не было, может из-за того что разминал, может нагрузок не было особых.

Вообще, сейчас у меня сложилось впечатление, что откуда-то (плохое питание, кофе, стрессы?) появилась предрасположенность к спазмам, а гантели лишь послужили спусковым механизмом. А может, это уже после проблемы с шеей какой-то нерв пережался. Но спазм с правой стороны голени был ведь до этого. Сложно.

*Вопросы докторам:*
1. Какие исследования нужно сделать для прояснения ситуации и дальнейшего лечения шеи?
 Остальные мышцы пока подождут, шея в приоритете.
2. Как лечиться и вылечиться? Головные боли достаточно редки и несильны, но все же интеллект, память, внимание все еще ниже (но получше, чем были во время 4-х месяцев ада). Возможно, также какие-то рекомендации по образу жизни, питанию.
3. Это пока не так важно, но наверное, нужно выяснить из-за чего появилась предрасположенность к возникновению спазмов (если таковая таки есть). Для этого, возможно, тоже какие-то исследования нужно провести.

Спасибо большое за ваше внимание, терпение и труд. Надеюсь, это можно победить и совместными усилиями удастся найти решения. Всем здоровья и добра


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2018)

@Alexey D, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому *специалисту форума* на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## AIR (14 Мар 2018)

Alexey D написал(а):


> 1. Какие исследования нужно сделать для прояснения ситуации и дальнейшего лечения шеи?
> Остальные мышцы пока подождут, шея в приоритете.


Можно конечно сделать рентгеновские снимки шеи с функциональными пробами.  Но, конечно, лучше мануальный осмотр специалиста. ..Хотя некоторые предположения уже можно сделать..


Alexey D написал(а):


> 2. Как лечиться и вылечиться? Головные боли достаточно редки и несильны, но все же интеллект, память, внимание все еще ниже (но получше, че


Сделать акцент в исследовании и лечении на кранио-вертебральный переход. . "Синий" овал..
Лечение по типу миопрессуры  (описывалась ) - нажать и держать..


Alexey D написал(а):


> 3. Это пока не так важно, но наверное, нужно выяснить из-за чего появилась предрасположенность к возникновению спазмов (если таковая таки есть). Для этого, возможно, тоже какие-то исследования нужно провести.


Избыточные тонические и динамические нагрузки на фоне лабильной нервной системы. .


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (15 Мар 2018)

Кроме рекомендаций, данных доктором Рудковским А. И., рекомендую выполнить УЗДГ сосудов головы и шеи.


----------



## Галагуза Владимир (15 Мар 2018)

МРТ шейного отдела, дуплексное сканирование сосудов шеи, неврологический, ортопедический осмотр


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (16 Мар 2018)

Читал, читал, хронологию так и не понял. Я бы МРТ головы назначил, причем сделал бы еще в динамике с интервалом в год несколько раз.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (16 Мар 2018)

доброе утро, Алексей, прочитала вашу историю, у меня тоже подергивания были, после нервных ситуаций, голова давно уже прошла. А вот будто "током" (чувство, будто пропустили жидкость или что) то в ногах (в стопах), то в кистях рук бывает, щас редко уже, но появилось это ощущение год назад (после аварийной посадки в самолете) ,я тогда потряслась отлично, понервничала, списала все на нервы и никому не  говорю, т.к. жить не мешает. Мрт головы делала один раз, тем летом, все там было норм, больше не повторяла, интересно будет узнать, откуда этот "ток" в конечностях иногда бывает, расскажите, если вам скажут))))


----------



## РоманРоман (16 Мар 2018)

Нервные окончания воспринимают сигнал  не только от физического воздействия, а еще и от электромагнитных волн. В механизме выработки этих волн, по разным причинам, бывает сбой, при котором волны могут достичь  точки их высокой чувствительности, что и воспринимается человеком как электрический ток. В норме электромагнитные волны нами не ощущаются.


----------



## Галина Каримова (16 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, Галина 
Думаю, вам будет интересно взглянуть на мой случай: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/28086/
Рассмотрите, пожалуйста 

Здравствуйте, Алексей



Alexey D написал(а):


> 1. Какие исследования нужно сделать для прояснения ситуации и дальнейшего лечения шеи?
> Остальные мышцы пока подождут, шея в приоритете.


Мрт шейного отдела позвоночника, ЭЭГ,  ЭМНГ верхних конечностей, УЗГД сосудов шеи и головного мозга



Alexey D написал(а):


> 2. Как лечиться и вылечиться?


Посетить вертеброневролога

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Alexey D (19 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, спасибо всем кто откликнулся

@Галина Каримова, @Галагуза Владимир, @AIR, а МРТ, которое *сосудов шеи* или *общее МРТ шеи* (это вроде разные услуги)? Могу оба сделать, если от этого будет толк.



AIR написал(а):


> Лечение по типу миопрессуры (описывалась ) - нажать и держать.


Попробовал теннисный мячик, хотя это не совсем удобно.. При миопрессуре эффект чувствуется сразу же, т.е. подержал - мышца расслабилась - и все ок или нужно время? Вчера я разминал подобным образом верх спины, сегодня верх спины болит, как после нагрузки на мышцы. Завтра наверное также будет болеть шея и затылок... эффект происходит уже после того, как мышцы перестанут болеть, получается..? Хотя, я не уверен, что мне удалось хоть какие-то спазмы уничтожить, возможно, мышцы будут становиться мягче и в следующие разы, например (раз через 5-10), эффект начнет появляться (там же еще есть поверхностные мышцы, глубокие, уф).



AIR написал(а):


> Избыточные тонические и динамические нагрузки на фоне лабильной нервной системы. .


Получается, параллельно лечению надо убирать лабильность нервной системы (валерьяночками или даже антидепрессантами)? И не допускать нагрузок...



Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Мрт шейного отдела позвоночника, ЭЭГ, ЭМНГ верхних конечностей, УЗГД сосудов шеи и головного мозга


В соседних темах людям, у которых проблемы со спазмами, каким-то чудодейственным образом помогают антидепрессанты. Почему так происходит? И бывало ли такое у людей, когда уже 2,5 года спазм? Насчет вертеброневролога понял..



Доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Читал, читал, хронологию так и не понял. Я бы МРТ головы назначил, причем сделал бы еще в динамике с интервалом в год несколько раз.


Вот единственное, что делал - МРТ головы (не сосудов головы), когда все только началось и были головные боли. Это назначал невролог, чтобы исключить опухоли - исключили. Тогда было норм, сейчас все-таки 2,5 года прошло с момента начала, вот и можно попробовать динамику посмотреть..

@Владимир Воротынцев, @Галина Каримова, про УЗДГ тоже принято. А при нем вены тоже охватывают или нужно отдельную процедуру сделать?


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (19 Мар 2018)

Доктор Черепанов написал(а):


> Читал, читал, хронологию так и не понял. Я бы МРТ головы назначил, причем сделал бы еще в динамике с интервалом в год несколько раз.


Уточню.. Не несколько раз , а раз в год или полтора на протяжении нескольких лет.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (20 Мар 2018)

@Alexey D, вот по моему как раз на уздг вены не видно, а при мрт головы можно тыщи 2 доплатить и сделают еще ангиографию сосудов головы (все вместе, там и вены и артерии)

Про АД и их связь со спазмами я не могу сказать ,т.к. я их не кушала, но спазмы у меня лично были прост оот нервов, стоит попереживать ,сразу сжимало височную мышцу, затылочную и разгибатели как камень становились, это все происходило очень резко быстро, стоит только попереживать, не знаю  как так нервная система умеет делать ,но это факт) ФИз нагрузки, расслабление и работа над собой помогли и такого больше нет. Скорей всего АД кому-то помогает войти в состояние пофигизма и если проблема ваших нервов возникла недавно и сама быстро улетучится, то на момент прекращения принятия АД вас отпустит вполне) А если проблема закоренелая и сама собой не решится, то прекращение приема АД не решит ровным счетом ничего, только уменьшит симптоматику на момент приема АД) (это о спазмах) имхо


----------



## Галина Каримова (23 Мар 2018)

Alexey D написал(а):


> МРТ, которое *сосудов шеи* или *общее МРТ шеи* (это вроде разные услуги)? Могу оба сделать, если от этого будет толк.


Вам не нужно делать МРТ сосудов шеи - Вам нужно сделать МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника и УЗИ (УЗГД) сосудов шеи - это разные исследования, не дублирующие, а дополняющие друг друга



Alexey D написал(а):


> В соседних темах людям, у которых проблемы со спазмами, каким-то чудодейственным образом помогают антидепрессанты. Почему так происходит?


Есть такой анекдот:

- Доктор, я часто мочусь в постель по ночам. Жена утром устраивает скандал, я прихожу на работу в плохом настроении, ругаюсь с начальством и коллегами, возвращаюсь домой в плохом настроении, кричу на детей, до середины ночи мучаюсь бессонницей, а под утро опять мочусь в постель! Помогите, пожалуйста...
- Вот вам тазепам, принимайте по 2 таблетки вечером

Через месяц тот же пациент на приеме у того же врача:
- Доктор, большое Вам спасибо, Вы мне так помогли, так помогли!
- И что же, Вы перестали мочиться в постель?
- Нет доктор, не перестал, но теперь меня это абсолютно не беспокоит 

В принципе - это все, что Вам нужно знать о работе антидепрессантов...


----------



## AIR (25 Мар 2018)

Alexey D написал(а):


> Попробовал теннисный мячик, хотя это не совсем удобно..


Эффективней конечно пальцами..


Alexey D написал(а):


> При миопрессуре эффект чувствуется сразу же, т.е. подержал - мышца расслабилась - и все ок или нужно время?


Вначале приходится дольше держать и расслабляет хуже.. Постепенно расслабляться будет быстрее и держаться дольше... Раслабляется прямо под пальцами..


Alexey D написал(а):


> Вчера я разминал подобным образом верх спины, сегодня верх спины болит, как после нагрузки на мышцы.


Кто нибудь что нибудь говорил про разминание


Alexey D написал(а):


> Получается, параллельно лечению надо убирать лабильность нервной системы (валерьяночками или даже антидепрессантами)? И не допускать нагрузок...


Получается. ... хорошо бы это дело  решить с специалистами по нервам , то бишь неврологами. ..


----------



## Alexey D (25 Мар 2018)

Спасибо большое Андрею Иосифовичу (@AIR), Галине (@Галина Каримова) и остальным врачам, выделившим свое драгоценное время на рассмотрение моей темы. Попробую эксперимент с теннисным мячом и после нужных исследований наверное обращусь к мануальному терапевту. Думаю, спустя время еще отпишусь.


----------



## ferz13626 (6 Авг 2019)

@Alexey D, скажите пожалуйста, как у Вас сейчас дела? Боли прошли?


----------

